

Twemproxy, a Redis/memcached proxy from Twitter with auto-sharding - mjackson
http://antirez.com/news/44

======
jaytaylor
Direct link to github repository: <https://github.com/twitter/twemproxy>

As a sidenote, look at the amount of shenanigans of complexity and redirects
in the "github repository link" contained in the article:

    
    
        http://links.services.disqus.com/api/click?
        format=go&
        key=cfdfcf52dffd0a702a61bad27507376d&
        loc=http%3A%2F%2Fantirez.com%2Fnews%2F44&
        subId=804356&
        v=1&
        libid=1354646989332&
        out=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Ftwitter%2Ftwemproxy&
        ref=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fnews&
        title=Twemproxy%2C%20a%20Redis%20proxy%20from%20Twitter%20-%20Antirez%20weblog&
        txt=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Ftwitter%2Ftwemproxy&
        jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13546470034491
    
    

HOLY MOLY!

~~~
janerik
I see only one link to the github repo and it's a direct link.

------
mjackson
Related: The director of Twitter's Application Services group, Raffi
Krikorian, gave an interesting talk about the architecture of Twitter's real-
time delivery service at QCon in October. In the talk he discusses in pretty
good detail the ways in which Twitter uses Redis to cache copies of users'
timelines as tweets are made.

Here's a link to a video of the talk:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Real-Time-Delivery-
Twitte...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Real-Time-Delivery-Twitter)

~~~
famo
Very good presentation, thanks for the link

------
stock_toaster
Been using twemproxy with memcache for a while now. It has been great. Damn
solid, quality stuff.

------
blantonl
For a second here, I was thinking this was an open source implementation of a
decentralized Redis/Memcached store that caches and proxies API queries to the
Twitter API - thus possibly presenting an approach to aggregating Twitter API
calls and reducing API limit problems for consumers.

Sort of a "de-duplication" process for Twitter API calls.

But, it's not.

------
druiid
Well, that's cool and I'm happy to see a library/tool like this being
released. I do have an honest question though, in that is this giving much
besides what moxi currently is able to do? I use that in a relatively large-
scale memcached production environment and have been pretty happy with it.
Guess perhaps I'll have to do some digging between the two.

~~~
thezilch
For memcached, it doesn't look you'd get much in terms of features -- you'd
have to benchmark for speed of the library. Worse, it would appear you would
lose Multi-get Escalation, which could be substantial for a lot of workloads.

